# A small find



## matt22272 (Aug 13, 2012)

I was out for a cycle today and came across this little gem, all i know at the moment that its a closed asylum but i will do some research before i go back for some internalls




20120813_120614 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr




20120813_120454 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr




20120813_120224 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr




20120813_120053 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr




20120813_115918 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr




20120813_115909 by mattbushell1972, on Flickr

Hope you enjoy for now and internalls coming soon


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 13, 2012)

Be quick with the research & return trip


----------



## matt22272 (Aug 13, 2012)

no worries fella, i cant leave this one alone


----------



## teeheehee (Aug 13, 2012)

Look forward to the internals.....


----------



## ChrisR (Aug 13, 2012)

I know where this is - myself and my mates visited last year. Part of the site was still very active and we had no luck. Is it all closed down now?


----------



## matt22272 (Aug 13, 2012)

All of the old buildings are now closed except a small part in the corner of the grounds round the back, what parts were open when you went there?


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh wow! A new asylum on the map??? I do hope so!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 14, 2012)

i recognise this one...grrrrrrrrr think...think.........get in lets have some internals!


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 14, 2012)

*Cor! She looks crackin!!*


----------



## matt22272 (Aug 14, 2012)

she is a beauty and i was suprised to find her as most asylums down my way are either flats, demoed or still in use i hope she gets the tlc she deserves


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice one Mat,good luck with getting inside I look forward to the report.


----------



## sue blackeagle (Aug 14, 2012)

Only 15-20 mins away from my doorstep


----------



## matt22272 (Aug 15, 2012)

same here sue


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 15, 2012)

OMG, can't wait to see inside this one!


----------



## matt22272 (Aug 15, 2012)

just packing my gear guys


----------



## neilw5112 (Aug 15, 2012)

good luck matey


----------



## explorer101 (Aug 17, 2012)

looks like a great one, have fun!

Lx


----------



## Scattergun (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, what a find!


----------

